# Does Everyone Have AMH Test Done??



## jaylee27 (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks Girls 

Im Going To Be Torturing U All From Now On lol (Sorry)

I Don't Think I Have Ever Had This Test Done?? Should I Have??


Jay xx


----------



## Briony :-) (Aug 23, 2011)

hi yes i had my AMH level done and its helped the consultant more to decided which injections i need, mine was 39.2 which was reasonable but im high risk of OHHS, so got be careful,

good luck with it all xxx


----------



## jaylee27 (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks

Ah i just had the CD3 bloods done which was FSH and Oestrol (cant spell it) lol

Could i have had the AHM test and just not been told the results??

Jay xx


----------



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Jaylee the Royal Fertility Clinic dont do this test, if you want it done you may have to go private.


----------



## jaylee27 (Aug 23, 2011)

Thats wild so i could be at risk of OHSS and they wouldnt even know!!

so they must be just gonna guess what dosage of drugs to put me on!! 


Jay x


----------



## catherino (Jun 16, 2010)

i also wondered what this was for. I have since worked out if you are paying privatly you get to hav it and it helps to know how you Wil respond to the drugs. If u are nhs funded they wont give it to you and you are not allowed to pay for it either! So silly tho coz i didn't respond very well and they had to up my dose twice which must of cost more than a blood test! Xx


----------



## Briony :-) (Aug 23, 2011)

Catherino: im nhs funded in private hospital for my icsi treatment and i got given the option for the amh blood level had to pay 130 quid for it but did get given the option


----------



## Tuckeiller (Mar 26, 2011)

My first NHS cycle I wasn't given the test.  I have since moved and now with another NHS clinic, who did give me the test.  I didn't even ask!  I was offered it due to my age (39).

Jay, it's possible you weren't given it as you are only 30 and your signature suggests you have male factor issues.  Perhaps they are not worried about you and have enough information from the other tests to make an informed decision on your doseage.  

I was told by the clinic that the AHM test is an indication of your ovarian reserve (how many eggs you might have).  Mine is less than 4, which is considered really low    so will need the max amount of drugs to try and stimulate my body.


----------



## jaylee27 (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks Girls For The Info Has Really Helped xx


Jay x


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi Jaylee, as babydreams said previously RFC dont measure AMH cos it is too expensive. Everyone is put on a standard dose of meds for nhs go in RFC. It is a stupid way to do things as you may not respond or you may over-respond and they do sometimes have to adjust the meds depending on your scans.  

Emma xx


----------



## confusedcarly (Dec 7, 2009)

Hey girls - this is weird - Im due to D/R on 03.09.11 and i had my AMH done last Friday @ RVH and this is my 1st NHS go 
Ps. Also had day 3 FSH etc done


----------



## cassie d (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi Jaylee, I had a failed treatment at the RFC (NHS)  were they collected no eggs. At my follow up there they decided to do a AMH blood test which i didnt have to pay for. The result  came back less than 4. We went private to the Lister clinic in London and they re done the Amh test  cost £67.00 but i got  a more accurate reading  which was 0.7 and they changed my drugs/ protocol and we got eggs. . I think it is aweful that just because we live in Northern Ireland our treatment is so limited, but if I were you i would insist on having it done.


----------

